

Ask HN:How to get affiliates for my business - Turki

Our business provides online car related services. Right now I am creating an affiliate program where I want websites related to vehicles to be our affiliates. I can't find any such website. Additionally, how can I collect,say about 50 affiliates, for our business. How can I achieve this without joining networks like LinkShare or Commision Junction? If you have the slightest idea please let me know.
======
braindead_in
There are some forums where people exchange affiliate programs. You can try
posting your affiliate programs there.

